# Seeking out Emotions: Imaging emotions in the brain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI as this is very interesting work being done and work they are also researching in regards to IBS with Pet Scans and the connections to everything, including the connections and wiring and signals from the gut- brain to the brain and back. http://mentalhealth.miningco.com/library/rs/blpet.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Was able to view this one, Eric and it is one I have bookmarked for future reference.I wonder what the brain looks like when it is in love?  Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Holy Moly. Wouldn't want this image of my brain right now!







It would look like this:







Seriously though this is good. I'm sure hoping that they can use this type of imagery to help us with many ailments in the future. To me, more research always means more hope.Thanks for posting this.BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

bump


----------

